# Is rose hip poisonous to dogs?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia just ate a couple of those berry like fruits from the rose flowers just now and about 5 min later thew up one on my carpet with a bunch of foam.

Is this stuff poisonous to dogs?

My mom said she probably ate 5 or 6 but only one came up..so I'm a little concerned.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

no, rose hips are not toxic. They make jellies out of them, and they are high in vitamin c.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok thanks.

Not sure why they're making her throw up. She's never been one to throw up, usually just diarrhea. 

She threw up about 5 times already. I guess most of it already came back up so she should be ok.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't remember them on any of the lists of toxics. Anything strange can cause a dog to throw up. You might call the vet, but I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

The pulp is fine - it's basically a fruit that's related to apples, pears, etc. 

The seeds are something else again. As with most seeds in this plant family, they do contain a chemical that converts to cyanide. While your dog would have to eat a huge number of hips to have a serious reaction - just a few will tend to cause the reaction you already observed: they vomit.

BTW - don't ever assume that because we humans can eat something that it is OK for dogs to eat as well. We humans can eat with impunity chocolate, onions, grapes and macadamia nuts - just to name a few. All of these are more or less toxic to dogs.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It's strange she would eat them. They've been there for months and she sniffs them almost everyday when we're outside. Just that day she decided to puck them off the roses and eat them!

And she's fine now. After she threw all of it up she became really hungry and ate another meal. She's been perfectly fine after that.


----------

